# A couple Naked Fatties for the smoker



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

We get to smoke a fatty at least once during the summer. Here is this years offering. One traditional, one pizza, both naked (no Bacon weave). More pics to come after they are thrown on the Kamado.

The traditional has roasted garden red pepper, garden jalapeno, cheese, red onion and spices. The pizza is homemade red wine marinara, three cheese, pepperoni, red onion and spices.

These will take about 2hrs over lump and oak, if my calculations are correct. Sausage is Costco mild Italian.

They are wrapped and firming up in the fridge. We skipped the Bacon weave this time as we are going to wrap our Burger Dogs in bacon later in the week.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Those look insane. Smoked meat pizza...

Similar to what I know as a Pofadder (believe its called a wagon wheel in the UK). A really large 'sausage' stuffed with similar ingredients and roasted on a fire.

Should be in the recipe section..


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

mattwalt said:


> Should be in the recipe section..


We have never done a pizza fatty, but the youngest wanted one when I suggested it. We do pizza over charcoal sometimes, very nice with a bit of wood smoke to it.

I couldn't find the recipe section when I looked. I'll gladly cross post it if you think it fits, just need a link.

Fatties for everyone!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

We sometimes do a flat pie on the fire.

He's the link - got shifted into the hunting forum.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/89546-cooking-forum-recipes/


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I had an entirely different vision after reading the title of the post . I expected to see two naked full figured Canadian girls and you sitting there wearing a smoking jacket and smoking a cigar . Oh well .


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

treefork said:


> I had an entirely different vision after reading the title of the post . I expected to see two naked full figured Canadian girls and you sitting there wearing a smoking jacket and smoking a cigar . Oh well .


PG forum, I can't post that one. 

45 min in, looking good.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Bruce, I don't know if your fatties or Treeforks are more tempting.

But, I do know that if you're looking, you ain't cooking!

Thanks for sharing that sneak peek.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

And we're done.

Both were amazing, no Bacon weave needed, actually think they were better without. Ate a couple pieces on their own and a couple pieces on buns like a burger.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Now I'm hungry .


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Awesome Bruce!!


----------



## petee_c (Jul 31, 2017)

Bruce,

I think we have very similiar interests.










Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Mmmmmmmm that looks delicious!!! Pete_c, that's an amazing setup.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Yeah @petee_c We share a similar love of grilling and smoking. I have lost track of how many kettles and grills I have.

I don't have a WSM or UDS yet, but one day. I do my smoking on a Ceramic Kamado or a Horizontal Offset.

Mmmmmmm, BBQ!


----------



## petee_c (Jul 31, 2017)

brucered said:


> Yeah @petee_c We share a similar love of grilling and smoking. I have lost track of how many kettles and grills I have.
> 
> I don't have a WSM or UDS yet, but one day. I do my smoking on a Ceramic Kamado or a Horizontal Offset.
> 
> Mmmmmmm, BBQ!


I've only been charcoal grilling and smoking for the past few years. I do enjoy it. I like playing with fire.

I was lucky. I got 2 new kettles on kijiji for cheap. $75 and $100. The smoky jo was an amazon special. I finally found a curbside Weber kettle last year which is now the lid for my uds. One of the Kijiji kettles lives at my in-laws cottage.

Great, tasty fun.

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------

